# Made this fountain pen for a doctor



## SDB777 (Apr 16, 2011)

He was retiring from doing the cut-n-slice.... So I was asked to make something special!!

Enjoy!!!









Scott B


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 16, 2011)

Fantastic work!

Can you do the same thing using curly grain Redwood?


----------



## discounthunter (Apr 18, 2011)

thats sweet. randy ,awesome redwood.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 23, 2011)

I used to live at an old lumberyard, I salvaged quite a bit of really nice wood when it was converted to yuppie shops. I paneled my shop in 1X12 rough cut old growth Redwood and made many long shelves out of the same stuff. I still have plenty left and a ton or so of OGDF in long 2X12s and timbers.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 23, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> He was retiring from doing the cut-n-slice.... So I was asked to make something special!!
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> ...


 
Nice work!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Fantastic work!
> 
> Can you do the same thing using curly grain Redwood?


 
Actually....yes. Although it would look quite different, seems Desert Ironwood Burl has no equal(that's just my opinion). These components require wood that is 3/4"squared and at least 5" in length. 
Curly grain redwood has a unique patern when used as a cross cut or even 10* bias cut, but will kind of 'let ya down' in straight grain pattern.



Some nice boards you have there!







Thanks for the kind words everyone!



Scott B


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 23, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Fantastic work!
> 
> Can you do the same thing using curly grain Redwood?


 
Would you happen to have any small pieces like that board on the right?I would love to have some for my knife handles!I need 1/2" thick by 1&1/4" wide 5" long or bigger?


----------

